# Sandlapper GR Specialty in SC



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Are any of you coming to the dog show at the end of the month? its in Camden SC.. was just wondering..


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I lived closer, I'd love to!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah it would be cool to see people from the board there  we will have a table set up to sell things for the rescue... and Chris will be in the rescue parade... should be fun... Mary will be showing 2 or 3 of her dogs and few people from another list board will be there... hope some of you get to come!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I live about 2 1/2 hours away from Camden. Is there a website with more information?
My question may seem dumb, but I've only been to one dog show, and that was before we had Brooks. I don't remember seeing anyone bringing their pet dogs along with them to the dog show. Are only the dogs in the show allowed to come inside?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think they like to have pets come to the show (please someone correct me if i am wrong!)..just dogs that are going to be shown. Chris will only be there sunday at the rescue table because he will be in the parade of rescues.. 


Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Any dog not entered in the show or trial is not allowed on the showgrounds (either indoors or outdoors).....

Indoor shows are crowded, confusing and stressful on most dogs....even dogs that are used to showing are rarely 'comfy' at a show... To make it worse, some handlers are not very observant of their own dogs and allow them to be rude and biligerant (sp?). 

By all means bring a chair, a bottle of water, a snack and go to the show! 
Get there in time to watch the Rally and the Agility (they start early in the day) ...That is where the fun is <wink>! By all means watch some of the conformation - it is a treat to watch a well groomed, well handled dog travel the ring...

Most handlers will be more then happy to talk to you _AFTER_ they are done in the ring....

Have fun!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Camden, SC is my hometown I wish I could go!


----------

